# Cavalier hair length in cm?



## nicolevins (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm looking online to buy a "furminator" dog brush for my cavalier. the brushes are honestly magic. Whilst looking online there were different brushes depending on the dog's size and coat hair length. Would you say a cavalier King Charles hair length is under or over 5cm? I was thinking "under 5cm", but found myself a little on the fence because of the long hair on the tail, groin area, ears, stomach and back leg area. What one would you recommend I purchase?

Thanks!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max is a spaniel mix that sort of looks like a CKCS and has a not very dense double coat with luxurious feathering. A furminator does nothing for him, not even taking hair off the shorter fur on his head, neck, and sides. It worked great on Sassy's completely different short dense double coat that blew out seasonally.

I use a Mars Coat King to remove excessive fuzz, the #14. The imitation one at the store has more teeth and didn't work, neither did authentic MCK with more tines. Here is a page with photos of a number of before and afters of dogs including CKCS. http://www.groomersmall.com/ck_results.htm

A metal flea comb works almost as well as the MCK and costs about 10x less than a MCK. Might as well have one anyway, give it a try. Remember to spritz the fur with water or grooming spray so you don't break coat before grooming too.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

nicolevins said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking online to buy a "furminator" dog brush for my cavalier. the brushes are honestly magic. Whilst looking online there were different brushes depending on the dog's size and coat hair length. Would you say a cavalier King Charles hair length is under or over 5cm? I was thinking "under 5cm", but found myself a little on the fence because of the long hair on the tail, groin area, ears, stomach and back leg area. What one would you recommend I purchase?
> 
> Thanks!


 You do not want a furminator on a cvkc. If you want to keep him natural looking, use a classic or franklin style stripping knife as a "comb" on the back and fuzzies on the fronts of the legs. A greyound comb everywhere.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max is more tolerant of the stone than a stripper on the fuzzies on his legs. Even his feet look better if I use the stone to remove undercoat. Pretty sure there is no way to leave some of the long foot hair the way CKCS are supposed to be shown and get out some of the old undercoat without a lot of protest from Max but I haven't tried as he looks nice with tidy feet.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Kathyy said:


> Max is more tolerant of the stone than a stripper on the fuzzies on his legs. Even his feet look better if I use the stone to remove undercoat. Pretty sure there is no way to leave some of the long foot hair the way CKCS are supposed to be shown and get out some of the old undercoat without a lot of protest from Max but I haven't tried as he looks nice with tidy feet.


The feet really wont grow undercoat. You can use the knife like a comb, but lay the knife as flat as you can and rake. It will remove undercoat in wads, without causing discomfort.


----------

